
Show HN: TrebleMaker – AI-assisted song writing - stevehiehn
http://treblemaker.ai
======
brudgers
Direct to video from the "What is this" link, [https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/songseeds/treblemaker-ins...](https://s3-us-
west-2.amazonaws.com/songseeds/treblemaker-instruction.mp4)

Burying it behind a link may be a case of design aesthetics impeding
functionality of the landing page. Or not. To me,

    
    
      secondary text -> 
      untitled video -> 
      complex demonstration 
    

is a little indirect for visitors who don't know what it is or why they should
care. The cool thing is the tool. The landing page, maybe not so much?

~~~
stevehiehn
(site author) Thats great feedback! Honestly, I've spent the last several
years trying to learn how to train models that generate reasonable sounding
music but am still trying to figure out what it is that i'm building and how
to present it.

~~~
brudgers
My advice at this point is to present it in a straight forward and technical
way. Make the landing page answer the three important questions: What is it?
How do I use it? Why should I care?

In this case the product is very technical -- I have to open and operate
sophisticated MIDI software. Presenting it like a phone app is confusing. Even
more so, it looks like an MP3 player because it just presents a few icons and
these have nothing to do with how I would use it. The video tutorial is great,
but video is linear. It needs some text support. Particularly because it
starts up with nothing but a desktop. Consider adding a title so it is clear
that it is a video not just a picture of a fish.

In sum, it's a technical product for technical users. The presentation can be
dull because the presentation does not have to fit on a page in the iOS app
store. At least not yet.

~~~
bill_rr
Yup. I don't know what MIDI software is, and wish I was able to qualify myself
out sooner. No need for me to be poking around wondering what this thing is.

Speak to current (or, if you don't have them yet, prospective) users. In real
life. That way you can construct a landing page that speaks to them.

------
FigBug
It would be nice if the output midi files were broken into verse, chorus,
bridge, etc instead of one big midi file per track. Also be nice if drums was
midi instead of rendered audio.

If you ever make an API, I'd be interested in integrating it into some of my
software. (I've already said that in previous threads you've posted)

~~~
stevehiehn
Building it into an API would make an amazing product but not something I
could afford as a side project. Each session would require a huge amount of
RAM & CPU and the code would need to be re-architected to handle concurrency.

